# How to control stereo sound?



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

I want to get an EQ for my home stereo. Are there new devices out there besides the old home stereo EQ's. For example software. or I would like to have a device that sits on my computer table where I could adjust volume, sub volume, mid range and tweet. 
I currently purchased a audio dac I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Audio hardware hasn't changed. For your "home stereo", you will be looking at the same type of hardware (ie: EQ) that have been around for ages. The only difference is that fad has ended and they are harder to find. Not too mention that most Receivers and AVR's for the last several generations have the EQ built-in.


----------

